# This one is staying.....



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Of my 4 silvers born they're all bucks so I'm obviosuly not going to keep them all but I am definately keeping this little guy, he's called Dusty isn't he fab??


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Does he have one eye smaller than the other or hasn't it opened properly?

Hes so sweet!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

his eyes are only just starting to open so they're not fully there yet, which is why he looks so cute and sleepy :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Just-unstuck-from-the-sides baby mouse ears :love1 :love1


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh! sleepy-eyes


----------

